
“There was a typo in PHP's mersenne twister implementation” - 0x0
https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/699860681487708160
======
dozzie
Oh yes, the kid thinks he would spot the error in mathematical formula earlier
than PHP developers. Except, well, he didn't.

